# R33 GTR V-Spec LHD in Haiti



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just a couple of pics of my R33 GT-R V-Spec LHD.

only GT-R on the Haitian part of the island, and it’s been converted to Left Hand Drive. The RB26 has been upgraded using mostly bolt-ons like: Garrett BB GT2860r-5 Turbos, R34 elbows, Apexi 3’’ Downpipe, Complete stainless 3’’ « catless » exhaust, Mines AFM’s, Blitz blow offs, Blitz filters, Stock Intercooler, Greddy Trust Oil cooler kit, Oil filter relocation kit, Sard 280 Lph fuel pump, Nismo fuel pressure regulator, GAB coilovers, Racing Sparco Crimson NS-2 Wheels (18 x 9.5), Advan Tires, Nismo white faced gauges, Nismo rear spats, and others little bits here and there. 

Future mods include bigger tires (275x40 R18’s), a nice MOMO steering wheel (just hate the big wheel it has), Recaro seats with 5 point harness TAKATA belts, bigger injectors (600 to 700cc), a Power FC, a good tune, and we should see the power go way up. My objective is to make it a fast street car, with power close to 500hp. 


























































































Haiti has been mentioned a lot lately in the news, showing mostly pictures of destruction, but I hope that this little photo shoot can inspire others to follow their dreams and continue to fight, even if all seems to fall around you. A mythical car in a mystical country. Got BOOST?

SkylinePAP
Haiti


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

nice motor mate


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Engine bay is not too clean, will work on it soon. I want to polish the intake, or put in a new one (Shiny!!!).


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

ive been to Haiti a number times and dominican... been through the sugar cane fields and up in the mountains... curious as to how you sleep at night knowing you;re the only GTR?... don't you feel a little nervous or do you live in one of those big compounds with private security?

it IS a very nice car and a super clean conversion to LHD good job


----------



## RBDRIFTR (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice, the left hand drive conversion looks good, the steering rack/shaft must be tight with the original turbo setup??


----------



## SkylinePAP (Sep 12, 2009)

Living in Haiti with the only GTR is not too bad, but in the DR, I would have more stress. Haiti is not bad, they don't steal sports cars here. In the DR, that's another question. 
The steering rack/Shaft is very close to the turbo setup. I changed the downpipe to a APEXI 3", I had to bend it a bit to clear the streeing rack. The LHD conversion was made by Peruvians in the Dominican Republic. There's a group there that do a really good job.

SkylinePAP
Haiti


----------

